# Soil test results



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Can someone help me understand my soil test results, as I'm new to this. I believe my pH level is good? What about the others?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not familiar with this lab or the metric system but just reading the report, it's saying you need some phosphorus but don't need potassium. So when you pick a fertilizer, get one that has some phosphorus. Avoid lime. The pH is a tad high. The one worrisome piece of information is about salt. Your reading is high. It's suggesting watering to try to leach some of the salt out of the soil. The soil remediation guide has some info on dealing with high pH:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I'm not familiar with this lab or the metric system but just reading the report, it's saying you need some phosphorus but don't need potassium. So when you pick a fertilizer, get one that has some phosphorus. Avoid lime. The pH is a tad high. The one worrisome piece of information is about salt. Your reading is high. It's suggesting watering to try to leach some of the salt out of the soil. The soil remediation guide has some info on dealing with high pH:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


Thanks for the info! I wanted to make sure I was reading it right. This sample was taken back in early May, before I started watering regularly, so it's probably more in line now. My regular fertilizer is 9-2-2 but maybe I will supplement with some higher phosphorus.

Appreciate the feedback.


----------

